# Ringtail cat trapping



## huntertibbs

I'm looking for some advice on what type of sets and bait would attract a ringtail. I know they're raccoon relatives so I'm just assuming a land set for a raccoon would attract one. I've determined there is a trapable population around a friend cabin. Could someone give me some advice if my assumption is incorrect 

hillbilly brotherhood


----------



## Ruger

Years ago my dad used to catch several in his bobcat sets, I think the population has gone down in our area. I have never caught one. They're such a cool little creature. Hope your able to catch a few.


----------



## huntertibbs

I'm really only looking to harvest one for now

hillbilly brotherhood


----------



## huntertibbs

I'm really only looking to harvest one for now, I grew up with a house full of mounted critters of all types and was taught how to hunt or trap each of them by my dad. It was cool to be able to actually see the animal he was teaching me about, I'd like to be able to do the same for my boys

hillbilly brotherhood


----------



## Ruger

I think one would make an awesome looking mount. If ya connect, be sure and post some pics.


----------



## catcapper

Find their sign and any flat, cubby or dirthole set should take them. I think R-P lures carries lure for ringtails. Birds or mice for bait.

The only one I've ever caught was in a fox cage us'in dog food for bait.

There it is guys/gals--- thats my "secret" grey fox bait---old roy dog food.lol.

awprint:


----------



## huntertibbs

I appreciate all the advice so far, special thanks for the classified bait tip. I hope to get up there in the next couple days and get a couple sets out

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne

Stonegod said:


> They are cool little guys! My friend had one as a pet years ago, she had it for 12yrs, it was a wild caught one but was as friendly as could be....friendlier than her cat!LOL I read up on them a week or two ago when we had that one posted on here and it seems that even most wild caught ones will tame down and make good house pets....just like the miners did years ago to control rodents in the cabins. I don't know what it's pelt is worth....but alive they're selling for $1000-1500 online!!


Shoot, is that straight from the wild? or are the ones theyre selling online domesticated ones with shots and all?


----------

